# How do I record system sound and mute the sound from the microphone?



## kimpowell (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi, I use OBS to record online training programmes so I am able to play them back for personal use. I only need the sound system though and not the microphone.  
I have followed the instructions from this site when setting up OBS and installed iShowU. I am able to record and playback but I don't want the sound from the microphone. I have asked in the community chat (great feature) and they have recommended to post on here for further assistance. 
I have tried changing the audio monitoring in the advanced audio properties but I am still getting sound from the microphone. When I mute the microphone or turn the volume down, it doesn't record the system sound. I have attached a link of the message I put in the support group containing a screen recording of my current settings to hopefully give you an idea of where Im going wrong.  

https://obsproject.com/logs/Vq7-Wb01WHoWkfob - log file 

https://obsproject.com/logs/Vq7-Wb01WHoWkfob - video of my current settings 

Thanks 

Kim


----------



## kimpowell (Jun 3, 2020)

This is sorted now, one of the amazing team members in the support chat helped me. I can't find the option to remove the post so just incase anyone else wants to mute the mic..... 

On the Mac go to: Sound preferences > Output > Multi output device  
Then you can mute the mic on OBS


----------



## Chi B (Mar 31, 2021)

kimpowell said:


> This is sorted now, one of the amazing team members in the support chat helped me. I can't find the option to remove the post so just incase anyone else wants to mute the mic.....
> 
> On the Mac go to: Sound preferences > Output > Multi output device
> Then you can mute the mic on OBS



Hello! I'm having the same problem, but can't seem to figure out a solution. I have a MacBook Pro (on Mojave). I don't see anything that says "Multi output device" after I click on "Output". I just have something that says "Internal Speakers ....Built In" and that's it. Did I miss a step or maybe our Macs are just too different?


----------

